# Burn all your old skis, farm animals, and virgins...



## Tin (Mar 18, 2014)

And pray...


----------



## moresnow (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm not the praying sort, but I could make an exception for this... Even though I'll be in friggin' NC for a wedding!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2014)

snow snow snow i say so so it will hsppen kedp the virgins and pets i live i say so and i should be up their to enjoy mYbe go get some Bush this weekend.


----------



## Tin (Mar 19, 2014)

^All I see is "snow frjjnfvr3jnfr3gotgn4ogg4ou bush frufgnrungfurfnurfdrdo3f virgins efjnurgfr89hggh58g8gfhn5u9"...


----------



## Euler (Mar 19, 2014)

228 hour model?   I'm willing to pray, sacrifice and burn, but not getting my hopes up just yet...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 19, 2014)

I was wondering when we'd get a thread on this.

I've even seen whispers on Twitter of a strong analog to the '93 superstorm.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2014)

Euler said:


> 228 hour model?   I'm willing to pray, sacrifice and burn, but not getting my hopes up just yet...



Yup, just slightly better odds of happening than say winning powerball or getting struck by lightning


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2014)

I've seen this too many times this season. Talk to me next Wednesday ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I was wondering when we'd get a thread on this.
> 
> *I've even seen whispers on Twitter of a strong analog to the '93 superstorm.*



For the 3rd or 4th time this winter.


This is the new (weird) trend in social media with weather, it started last winter, but has EXPLODED this winter.  

Somebody takes a snow map 8 or 10 days out and uses it for hype and attention to generate web hits, Likes, and traffic to his/her website, twitter account, or Facebook feed.  

The fact is, the appearance of these _*HUGE SNOW STORMS! *_(bolded, italicized, underlined, font changed, and colored for maximum attention and hype) are not that uncommon on the models 8 or 9 or 10 days out and few actually do turn into big snowstorms and even fewer tun into _*HUGE SNOW STORMS! *_ 

Fingers crossed and hope for the best, but if I see a 20" snowstorm nine days out, if you told me then that I could lock in 6" I would take it and run with it.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 19, 2014)

Temps are going to be well below normal next week for a lot of the northeast this is good for snow.  Bad thing is odds of a large storm after 3/21 are on average very low outside of far northern new england.  This winter has been full of tricks though!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> For the 3rd or 4th time this winter.
> 
> 
> This is the new (weird) trend in social media with weather, it started last winter, but has EXPLODED this winter.
> ...



You don't think there's a difference between hyping a model 7-10 days out, and comparing the pattern to analog years?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> You don't think there's a difference between hyping a model 7-10 days out, and comparing the pattern to analog years?



But you said analog to a storm.   That's different than analog to a weather pattern.  A storm is a one day'ish event, a pattern is something that could last for days or weeks.  Either way it's interesting, but I do believe showing a model with 24" inches of widespread snow 8 or 10 days out is just hype.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 19, 2014)

> Bad thing is odds of a large storm after 3/21



Last year 3/20 was one of the best days I had a Killington, nothing huge but it snowed and it was fresh.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 19, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Yup, just slightly better odds of happening than say winning powerball or getting struck by lightning


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2014)

So now the Euro, Canadian, and UKIE models are all on-board for a massive, huge, monsterous, killer snowstorm for the entire northeast next week.

The US government model has it going out to sea around Florida/Georgia.


----------



## Tin (Mar 19, 2014)

Hope it's accurate. Looking at Smuggs for the last weekend of March.


----------



## Tin (Mar 20, 2014)

Seeing something bringing rain to Virginia south and light snow for the NE starting Tuesday-Weds.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is the new (weird) trend in social media with weather, it started last winter, but has EXPLODED this winter.
> 
> Somebody takes a snow map 8 or 10 days out and uses it for hype and attention to generate web hits, Likes, and traffic to his/her website, twitter account, or Facebook feed.



I've noticed that new trend too. The place I have seen it the most this year is in this AZ weather forum. Look through all the storm threads, they mostly all started with models 8-10 days out.  But I don't really see it as a problem. Gives us something to talk about, while we all (hopefully) recognize that it has only a loose connection to reality.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 20, 2014)

My (totally non-scientific, anti-jinxing, curmudgeon) predictions:

Scenario 1: Storm blows up, dumps 3 feet of snow in CT/MA but there is a sharp cutoff on the north side and NVT gets 2.567” (still more snow than we have received in the last 3 weeks). White Mtns heavily shadow the NEK.
Probability=40%

Scenario 2: Storm is a cutter and tracks through Ottawa, dumping 3” of hot rain on New England.
Probability=40%

Scenario 3: The storm barely organizes and produces widespread snow showers in NE that accumulate enough to barely cover the dirt 3 week old snow currently on the ground. Shovels stay in the garage.
Probability=40%







See what I did there?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2014)

*The Good News: *  There is now undeniably strong agreement on all major models that a big storm will hit next week, even the crappy US Government (GFS) model shows it now (though it shows it farther east and OTS mostly, but that's okay because that model stinks anyway, important thing is a storm is shown now).

*The Bad News:* The strong model agreement is that this is a coastal storm with the jackpot areas being closer to the coast (i.e. not in most of ski country).  

*The Silver Lining:* Any snow is good snow, especially in late March


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> My (totally non-scientific, anti-jinxing, curmudgeon) predictions:
> 
> Scenario 1: Storm blows up, dumps 3 feet of snow in CT/MA but there is a sharp cutoff on the north side and NVT gets 2.567” (still more snow than we have received in the last 3 weeks). White Mtns heavily shadow the NEK.
> Probability=40%
> ...



I'm down with the 120% forecast.


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> *The Silver Lining:* Any snow is good snow, especially in late March


Sorry but if it only falls in the flatlands or SNE it's basically useless...and it only means I have to break out the snowblower again.  Here's hoping this one moves north.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2014)

Benny so maybe another snowpowder day at Mountain Creek next week.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 20, 2014)

This could be interesting. A little gabber about it out of the NWS Albany office. They're not saying much though since the models aren't all agreeing.


----------



## Tin (Mar 20, 2014)

Sidecountry at Crotched in April would be nice.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2014)

hammer said:


> Sorry but if it only falls in the flatlands or SNE it's basically useless...and it only means I have to break out the snowblower again.  Here's hoping this one moves north.



On the flipside though an I-95 corridor storm would both curtail kids outdoor spring sports practices AND get a bunch more people thinking about skiing again, which would me some extra business in ski country at a time that they usually see steep drop off in business which could translate into more areas staying open longer! Most major ski areas have a significant enough snow pack right now to got deep into April or beyond given the overall colder than normal temperature trend that is expected to stay around for a while. It's all about getting more folks to the hill, at least on the weekends now, to keep as many areas spinning the lifts as possible! I'd rather see some crowds on the slopes in the late season than see signs reading "closed for the season" on the slopes!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 20, 2014)

...sounds suspiciously like rain or freezing rain _again_:angry:...


----------



## octopus (Mar 20, 2014)

i can't find any virgins


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder if we are headed for this...



If so, the bitching by non-skiers is going to reach an all time high :razz:


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 20, 2014)

This storm could be a real monster! Southern Vermont, Catskills,  Berkshires, Mountain Creek, Wawa, Blue Hill, Central Park, whales in the ocean. Who knows!  Who cares!  It's the end of March! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> This storm could be a real monster! Southern Vermont, Catskills,  Berkshires, Mountain Creek, Wawa, Blue Hill, Central Park, whales in the ocean. Who knows!  Who cares!  It's the end of March!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



A good old fashioned weather rant!  Love it sir!


----------



## lerops (Mar 20, 2014)

octopus said:


> i can't find any virgins


----------



## skifree (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.fashionavecpassion.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/madonna-like-a-virgin.jpg

Like a virgin


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 21, 2014)

The TV weather folks are starting to talk about a storm on Wednesday next week. Probably means nothing will happen now.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 21, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> This storm could be a real monster! Southern Vermont, Catskills,  Berkshires, Mountain Creek, Wawa, Blue Hill, Central Park, whales in the ocean. Who knows!  Who cares!  It's the end of March!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## octopus (Mar 21, 2014)

The whales deserve a good season


----------



## Tin (Mar 21, 2014)

octopus said:


> The whales deserve a good season



Id rather it snow to keep them from wearing too little clothing for a few more weeks.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 21, 2014)

Models seem to be in agreement that Cape Cod is going to get snow. Need this thing to move 150 NW.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 21, 2014)

Noon model looks even worse


----------



## legalskier (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Euler (Mar 22, 2014)

legalskier said:


> View attachment 11896


like!


----------



## gladerider (Mar 22, 2014)

just heard this storm is shaping up for real.
saying that it would be a Tuesday evening event for NJ.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Send it north!


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 22, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Send it north!



+1000

Could use it to go about 150 miles north.....that would be about right, but not the norm this season :smash:


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 22, 2014)

Some models are sending decent precipitation back to albany. Even 6 inches here would be great!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 23, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Send it north!



PLEASE!!! The last thing we need in NJ is a major snowstorm! Poconos might get something out of this. 

Now it'showing a blizzard for eastern NE on Tuesday-wed. I'm hoping it will miss NJ entirely and just dump all over the Cats and New England.

Driving home last Friday it was amazing how the snow line just STOPPED south of Glen Falls, NY. Glad I went to Vermont, where winter still reigns supreme.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2014)

The lack of any updates here has me very concerned ...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2014)

Re open the lifts at Yawgoo - 'nuff said


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> The lack of any updates here has me very concerned ...



There never was a legitimate storm threat for New England ski areas sans perhaps Maine.  Anything else is/was another example of the ridiculous snowstorm hype that is plaguing social media the last year or so.  The models have all been very progressive and OTS for several days now, meaning the 95 cities should get far more snow than ski country.  A MAJOR shift would have to occur, and it better happen 00z.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> .  The models have all been very progressive and OTS for several days now, meaning the 95 cities should get far more snow than ski country.  A MAJOR shift would have to occur, and it better happen 00z.



Which pretty much sucks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well during all this hype for the mid-week storm this week central & especially northern New England accumulated quite a bit of snow this past week/weekend without any hype. Keeping it on the down low is fine by me.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 24, 2014)

Can someone post a model of the current activity?  BG please


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 24, 2014)

This is a major whiff.  What a waste of a great storm.  Cape Cod may get in the game with some serious wind and blowing snow.  Newfoundland may be the place to he for this one or Greenland!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## octopus (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like a Falmouth pow day


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 24, 2014)

Now it's coming back!   Not enough for ski country at this range.  Truro might get destroyed!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Mar 24, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


>



I have one of these. Kids got for me for Father's Day a couple of years ago


http://nobbyshop.com/products/ski-nantucket-mock-turtleneck


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I have one of these. Kids got for me for Father's Day a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> http://nobbyshop.com/products/ski-nantucket-mock-turtleneck



Darent can probably show you all the secret stashes.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2014)

any mountains getting snow from this?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> any mountains getting snow from this?


Not sure if there is anything in Nova Scotia, but they are getting hammered right now.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 26, 2014)

http://skiwentworth.ca/mountain/trail_map/


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 26, 2014)

I see some skiable lines in there....Who wants to go to the Vineyahd??


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> http://skiwentworth.ca/mountain/trail_map/


"Closed today due to high winds & blizzard conditions"


----------



## octopus (Mar 26, 2014)

i think i've seen 7 snowflakes so far in boston.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 26, 2014)

Storm is going be historic for Nova Scotia. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Mar 26, 2014)

12-20" of snow and 50-70mph winds around the island. Crazy. Hope people have generators.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 26, 2014)

I've traveled all over Nova Scotia. It's beautiful. Here's a picture taken in June, 2003 in the Cape Breton Highlands. Yes, the top was down! They have elevation for sure! And great lobster roll.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2014)




----------

